# Step pulley brake



## cathead (Apr 14, 2021)

Enco Mill 9x42 step pulley 1527-27


My morning project was to get black grease all the way to my elbows.  While the mill didn't seem that dirty, I sure looked that way when I was done working on it.  
The reason I ripped into the mill head was that the brake required a lot of travel before actuating.  Mostly, in retrospect, it needed inspection and
cleaning and a minor adjustment to the brake assembly.  I'm glad I took the top plate off the mill as the little tube that is supposed to oil the back
gear was laying in the cavity rendering the oiler useless.  If nothing else, the oiler got repaired and the brake works fine now.  I used some lacquer
thinner to wipe off the pulleys and also get any grease off the phenolic braking surfaces.  That reminds me, I need to oil the back gear today as it is anyone's
guess as to how long the oiler tube has been off the oiler and the oil just oozing around in the mill head.


----------

